# AlleysChicks Journal



## AlleysChicks (May 31, 2019)

Hopefully this doesn't end up like all the other journals I've started through the years. 


Hi y'all I'm Alley from Ohio! I live on a small farm in Southern Ohio. I currently have 5 Nigerian dwarf (&cross) goats, 2 muscovy ducks, 16 rabbits (10 of those are babies), and let's say 20 chickens (x4 probably but shhhhh I don't have a problem lol). I also have a couple dogs and a turtle indoors. 

Life keeps me busy and I rarely have any downtime. My to-do list is several pages long and I swear I'm going to put a dent in it this summer. If only the rain would stop and the ground would dry up enough to walk across.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 31, 2019)

I am more than willing to swap our dry spell for some of your rain


----------



## AlleysChicks (May 31, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am more than willing to swap our dry spell for some of your rain


I'd swap in a heartbeat! We have high water signs all over the place! And I've lost 9 young birds from it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 31, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> I'd swap in a heartbeat! We have high water signs all over the place! And I've lost 9 young birds from it.



Thats sad, I'm  sorry you lost your birds ....the weather sure has been weird everywhere.  I hope your area dry's out soon for you


----------



## AlleysChicks (May 31, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thats sad, I'm  sorry you lost your birds ....the weather sure has been weird everywhere.  I hope your area dry's out soon for you


It is. I feel bad for the broody hen. She was calling for them when I was outside feeding.

I hope so too. I'm gonna have to hit everyone with corrid if it keeps up.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 31, 2019)

With that many animals ya are certain to have plenty of Adventures....the weather patterns are changing and hope ya have the opportunity to dry up some.....


----------



## AlleysChicks (May 31, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> With that many animals ya are certain to have plenty of Adventures....the weather patterns are changing and hope ya have the opportunity to dry up some.....


Every day is an adventure here!  Always something going on or some mishap.


----------



## AlleysChicks (May 31, 2019)

Speaking of mishaps. Finally got my records how I want them and the printer stopped halfway 
Short 1 1/2 doe copies and 2 buck copies.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 1, 2019)

So far today has been dry! 

So normal chores and I started clipping goat hooves. They were JUST clipped last month when we had the hot days, but I've been worried with all this rain and nonstop flooding. For good reason. Everyone had nasty hooves. I scraped and cut them back as far as I could without bleeding. Going to tsc later to get a few things. Hopefully I can find something.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2019)

Guess we both got what we needed ...your dry and it's  pouring wonderful , beautiful,  sweet smelling RAIN  here, and we are loving  every single drop !


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 1, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Guess we both got what we needed ...your dry and it's  pouring wonderful , beautiful,  sweet smelling RAIN  here, and we are loving  every single drop !


Perfect!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 5, 2019)

Well the dry weather didn't last long. Back to rain for most of the week. Guess it'll give me time to catch up on shirts. I still have at least 7 to do. 

Oh broody chickens at it again. I think she was on about a dozen but haven't checked yet. I know I seen at least 6 popping in and out.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2019)

You have Polish chickens? My husband likes those. Someday I'll get some for yard chickens, but what color? So many to choose from! Congrats on the new chicks!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You have Polish chickens? My husband likes those. Someday I'll get some for yard chickens, but what color? So many to choose from! Congrats on the new chicks!


 these are silkies, this hen is just a hard feathered cross of a cochin and silkie.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2019)

Well, she has a great "bouffant" hair-do going on! LOL


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Well, she has a great "bouffant" hair-do going on! LOL


 Oh yes. I'm hoping some of her babies do too. Some people even put their hair do up so they can see. Must take 3 people cause none of mine would hold still long enough to get it put up lol


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 9, 2019)

Alright I just did a head count. Anyone wanna try and guess how many babies she has under her? She is a silkie/bantam cochin.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2019)

11


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 10, 2019)

15 
That picture though...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 10, 2019)

Love that picture. ..need to POW it....I guess 9 chicks (I could say all but two are under her)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 12, 2019)

I say 6...the 2 in the wings has to be standing on something....


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 12, 2019)

Believe it or not she has 19 babies under her!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 16, 2019)

Went to a swap meet yesterday to sell some chicks. I had 2 brooders going in the garage! Well I sold all my chicks and came home with a piglet, 3 lionhead babies, another rooster and a pair of scovies.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 25, 2019)

Looks like sunshine for most of the week.  Hawk the chicken is broody again (she lost all her chicks last month because of the rain.) So I gave her some duck eggs to sit on lol Will candle those Thursday. Have another swap on the 6th so hoping to get rid of some more birds. Lighten my load and feed bill.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 26, 2019)

Patricia the pig has been getting 1-1 1/2 cups of food a day plus apples and romaine lettuce. Today she looked a bit thinner than norm. I'm going to up her feed to 2 1/2 cups a day. I've also been giving her pig minerals over her feed. Her skin and hair look healthier. Not as flakey and dry.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 26, 2019)

Coconut  oil in her feed will also help her skin


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Coconut  oil in her feed will also help her skin


I read that somewhere. But it was more expensive here so that's why I ended up with the minerals. But if I ever cant find the minerals at a decent price I have a backup


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 27, 2019)

Walmart brand is cheap and they have a two pack  even cheaper


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 27, 2019)

Really? The cheapest I found at my store was still $8. They didn't have very many different ones. But I'm out in the boonies.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm very frustrated. I had a friend buy a baby rabbit from me last month. I gave them a bag of food to transition and explained a few things about care. Most were common sense things. Food, water, be cautious when it gets too hot out, and supervised playtime. I told them that rabbits dig (duh) and that is partially why ground time needs to be supervised, the other reason was predators. 

So they sent me a message today because they wanted another rabbit just like the one they got. Why? Because they turned the rabbit loose in a pen and it got out. Their dogs killed it. 
I dont have anymore rabbits like that and even if I did they would not get one from me. I just cant believe how careless people can be.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 27, 2019)

I wouldn't  let them have one either !


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I wouldn't  let them have one either !


They will never get anything else from me!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 27, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> They will never get anything else from me!



I have been in the middle of selling a goat and told the people that they were not getting a goat from me.... don't  blame you at all for not letting them have anything living ....


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have been in the middle of selling a goat and told the people that they were not getting a goat from me.... don't  blame you at all for not letting them have anything living ....


Weird vibes or stupid comments? 
Some people are just not cut out to care for living things.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 27, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Weird vibes or stupid comments?
> Some people are just not cut out to care for living things.



Plain old stupidity....(.You can't  fix stupid) ..........


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 28, 2019)

Last night when I locked everyone up I candled the duck eggs. At least 3 are fertile!  I've been collecting the rest of the eggs laid and maybe Monday I will set them.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 29, 2019)

Molly is a wild child. She usually runs and hides when I go to feed and water. I noticed yesterday that her coat has started changing. She was solid white except for legs, face and dorsal line on her back when I brought her home last year as a kid. And she was the same on June 1st when everyone got vaccinated and dewormed. So this is a recent development. I kinda like it but at the same time I'm worried as to why.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 29, 2019)

There will be development up to around 2yrs of age...and their behavior will change slightly, too....I remember with mine, they let me know that what was "routine" has now "changed"....so, that was no longer something we did everyday.....just like when a child goes from being a child to teenager....things "change".....


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 29, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> There will be development up to around 2yrs of age...and their behavior will change slightly, too....I remember with mine, they let me know that what was "routine" has now "changed"....so, that was no longer something we did everyday.....just like when a child goes from being a child to teenager....things "change".....


 maybe that's why I was able to get so close and actually touch her without running her into a corner lol 

I talked to the breeder earlier. She said the mom had some color like this on her.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 30, 2019)

Valkyrie had 6 kittens late last night. At least the last 2 were breech and I helped. She was so exhausted when I found her.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 30, 2019)

Also Patricia the pig is in heat. My mom and aunt both thought she had been stung. Or that she had hemroids.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 30, 2019)

Our cat, Callie, is a tortise shell also and looks very similar to her....hope all goes well for ya!!....a litter that size can keep ya busy when those eyes open...


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 30, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Our cat, Callie, is a tortise shell also and looks very similar to her....hope all goes well for ya!!....a litter that size can keep ya busy when those eyes open...


 shes my 3rd tortie. I had a cookie and Callie growing up.  The plan was to get her fixed this month. Guess I'm waiting until after she weans them. These kittens will be spoiled and tamed. The last litter we had last year or the year before we almost kept 3. They were so friendly!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 30, 2019)

Here is a pic of ours...we were staying at our daughter's house.....

 .....she is a very skittish girl, but doesn't like other animals much....she is 6yrs old and our "senior" animal....we have had her since we located her in the "belly bag" of a mobile home we live in....we coaxed her to the hole the drain pipe went thru and she climbed up and out to us....she was about 4-5wks old.....we noticed the mom looking for her and tried to allow them time to reunite....no go, so we got replacer and gave it to her....she didn't nurse for more than a wk and she was licking pate canned food....she was a weee little thing....


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 30, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Here is a pic of ours...we were staying at our daughter's house.....
> View attachment 63827 .....she is a very skittish girl, but doesn't like other animals much....she is 6yrs old and our "senior" animal....we have had her since we located her in the "belly bag" of a mobile home we live in....we coaxed her to the hole the drain pipe went thru and she climbed up and out to us....she was about 4-5wks old.....we noticed the mom looking for her and tried to allow them time to reunite....no go, so we got replacer and gave it to her....she didn't nurse for more than a wk and she was licking pate canned food....she was a weee little thing....


 so glad you took care of her! I've bottled my fair share of kittens over the years and I'll say I'd rather take care of a older one lol


----------



## Baymule (Jul 1, 2019)

Your cat and her kittens are cute. We can't have a cat, our son in law is very allergic to them. We'd rather have him than a cat, so that is how it is. But I do miss having a cat.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 4, 2019)

Been working on odds and ends today. Trying to mellow out and get the creative juices going. Except my craft table is over full and I need another! 

Anyway got a few egg cartons finished. Need some coffee to get moving again.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 9, 2019)

My kids escaped during feeding time. So I snapped a few pics while they were out running laps.  Apparently Fleur strikes the same pose when I take pics 








Just realized I'm missing Rowena in the pics.
Only pic I have of her, she had come over and stood behind me while the rest were running around being brats. She joined them as they all decided they'd like to eat lol


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2019)

Don't they put a smile on your face!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Don't they put a smile on your face!


 yes   I love them, they are brats but they are my brats lol I can't wait to get them moved up to the big field. They need more play equipment and I want a scratching wall.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 10, 2019)

They are only "brats" cause they are goats....and that is what they do to remind ya they are needing something....like "attention" or food....


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jul 26, 2019)

Been a crazy week. Lost my silkie roo this week. Had some of his offspring hatch out and now my muscovy has started hatching her babies.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 2, 2019)

Well I knew I'd forget to log in the journal. Life has been busy. Grew out those babies, kept 3 I believe pullets. But with silkies it's a gamble unless they are laying or crowing. Goats are bred for late January/February. Not on purpose, Buckbeak jumped the gun. Baby ducks grew up, kept the girl and sold the boy. And have 3 more I hope girls in a separate pen. Patricia the pig has grown so much but I'm trying to keep her a healthy weight and body condition. 

And last night I brought this brat home. Her name is Gemini, Gem for short. It just happened that I was going to look at a litter soon but they only had reds and I wanted a blue. I was going to settle because I have puppy fever and no control lol The guy had his son post them yesterday morning and I called as soon as I got off work. He had 3 blue merle females to choose from and if i had the cash for another I would have brought the darker pup home too. They were all nice marked pups and very friendly.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 2, 2019)

She is beautiful, .... and she has puppy breath congratulations  !


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 2, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> She is beautiful, .... and she has puppy breath congratulations  !


 thank you  she thinks shes a lap dog so plenty of puppy breath!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 2, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> thank you  she thinks shes a lap dog so plenty of puppy breath!


She is a lap dog...as long as she fits on yout lap  🤭 ....she is just soooo darn pretty !


----------



## Bruce (Nov 4, 2019)

Gorgeous pup Alley!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks guys! I'm working on potty training, she's catching on and shes only had a few accidents. She's slept in the bed with me and the 2 others since that first night.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 4, 2019)

It's already cold enough in Ohio to be a 3 dog night


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 4, 2019)

Bruce said:


> It's already cold enough in Ohio to be a 3 dog night


Not for me! I need the air on with the 2 little ones. Now with this pup I'm gonna have to lay on a ice brick lol


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2019)

Blue merle Aussie is my most favorite dog. I've had 3 Aussies, wonderful dogs. Congrats on the beautiful puppy. What is her name?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Blue merle Aussie is my most favorite dog. I've had 3 Aussies, wonderful dogs. Congrats on the beautiful puppy. What is her name?


 Thank you Her name is Gemini.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 17, 2019)

How are you ad Gemni doing ?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 25, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> How are you ad Gemni doing ?


We are doing good, been very busy with work. Gemma is chewing on everything but the dog toys. She's also doubled in size.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Nov 27, 2019)

Gemma had a vet appointment today for puppy shots. She weighs 13.5lbs! She did not like the vet or anybody there. Scaredy cat!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 28, 2019)

Time for new pics


----------



## AlleysChicks (Dec 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Time for new pics










That duck swims in the water dish every night. 
Along with my socks and any cloth toys she finds. 




Pippa, Kat, and Gemma.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 3, 2019)

We know who the big dog will be in that family!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Dec 3, 2019)

Bruce said:


> We know who the big dog will be in that family!


 yes! And the little one is the boss!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 3, 2019)

Of course ... little dog, big ego.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 16, 2020)

Well Gemini is a whopping 20lbs now. She's been in some deep crap lately. My mom let her out while I was at work and she picked my moms yorkie up by the head  My mom thought she killed Jazzy. So between that and a couple different rashes, hair loss, puking and expensive medications with no improvement...I'm about done. On the plus side she is almost 100% potty trained.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2020)

Oh my Alley! That is a lot of not good


----------



## Baymule (Jan 16, 2020)

Sounds like she is being a bratty puppy. That's what they do. What kind of hair loss?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Sounds like she is being a bratty puppy. That's what they do. What kind of hair loss?


 Our normal vet was out of the office that day. The other said demodex BUT he didn't do a skin scrape to diagnose and we've had problems with him mixing things up. She has a small patch of missing hair by her mouth from scratching and a spot on her leg from chewing the size of a dime. She did in fact have fleas at the time because I asked for flea meds when I got there.
The bill was $100.00 and $30 of it was vaccines, the rest was heartworm meds and stuff to treat the demodex. Which things have got worse not better. Her poor stomach is a mess of bumps, from her navel down her back legs. I gave her a antibacterial/antifungal bath today and it did help some. Idk what it is but its nasty.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2020)

The bumps on her belly may be an allergic reaction to something in her environment. @B&B Happy goats has a dog with allergies, maybe she has some suggestions.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> The bumps on her belly may be an allergic reaction to something in her environment. @B&B Happy goats has a dog with allergies, maybe she has some suggestions.


Your fortunately  living in a cooler climate than we are so that's  a plus ! MISSY gets the hair loss, rashs and welts when she goes outside...I have tried raw diet, and different feeds for her,
 right now she is now on a normal dog food and is doing ok...only advice I can give you is try different foods , our dog is even allergic to grass 
Sure hope you can find a solution that works for you.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> The bumps on her belly may be an allergic reaction to something in her environment. @B&B Happy goats has a dog with allergies, maybe she has some suggestions.


Thanks, my oldest has food allergies. She gets really skinny and chews her feet if she has beef. So its always been chicken or lamb for her, my other has a sensitive stomach. 



B&B Happy goats said:


> Your fortunately  living in a cooler climate than we are so that's  a plus ! MISSY gets the hair loss, rashs and welts when she goes outside...I have tried raw diet, and different feeds for her,
> right now she is now on a normal dog food and is doing ok...only advice I can give you is try different foods , our dog is even allergic to grass
> Sure hope you can find a solution that works for you.


Your missy is just like my Kat! She's a 5lb yorkie that loves going outside but as soon as she hits grass she cant breath and gets hives really bad. They were even in her mouth! My vet told me to use benadryl but it never helped.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 17, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> Thanks, my oldest has food allergies. She gets really skinny and chews her feet if she has beef. So its always been chicken or lamb for her, my other has a sensitive stomach.
> 
> 
> Your missy is just like my Kat! She's a 5lb yorkie that loves going outside but as soon as she hits grass she cant breath and gets hives really bad. They were even in her mouth! My vet told me to use benadryl but it never helped.


Yep, got four bottles of benadryl on hand, if Missy is really bad I give her a good dose of them so she can at least rest comfortably  for a while...hives, she gets them the worst in the summer here, constantly  a rash on her stomach, foot licking etc.  But I have found that the less chemicals  she gets (from vet) the better she does.....lord only knows what is in dog food....I have been putting a tsp of ACV in the dog watering  container and she has been licking a little less...


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 17, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Yep, got four bottles of benadryl on hand, if Missy is really bad I give her a good dose of them so she can at least rest comfortably  for a while...hives, she gets them the worst in the summer here, constantly  a rash on her stomach, foot licking etc.  But I have found that the less chemicals  she gets (from vet) the better she does.....lord only knows what is in dog food....I have been putting a tsp of ACV in the dog watering  container and she has been licking a little less...


ACV was my next step. But I have to make a store run first cause I dont have any lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 17, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> ACV was my next step. But I have to make a store run first cause I dont have any lol



I know you know to get the one with MOTHER in it, I use it with the chickens water, dogs, rabbits and goats...mostly in the summer ....which is March to November here , lol
Sure hope it works for you !
Forgot to mention, I have also used womans vaginal cream , like the store brand of monistat, for yeast in the ear, and any place they can't  lick, and the YUCK  spray to stop the licking.....
I am about ready to try some hot sauce on her paws lol.....wonder how she would like that taste ... 🤔


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 17, 2020)

"ACV MOTHER"?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 17, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> "ACV MOTHER"?



Apple cider vinegar  is ACV, the mother is the  acid fermentation  ....kind of looks like a ball of fog in the bottle.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 17, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I know you know to get the one with MOTHER in it, I use it with the chickens water, dogs, rabbits and goats...mostly in the summer ....which is March to November here , lol
> Sure hope it works for you !
> Forgot to mention, I have also used womans vaginal cream , like the store brand of monistat, for yeast in the ear, and any place they can't  lick, and the YUCK  spray to stop the licking.....
> I am about ready to try some hot sauce on her paws lol.....wonder how she would like that taste ... 🤔


That's the only kind I use. But Walmart doesn't normally have it. May have to run to Keims to get it. I have vetricyin too that I may use just to double hit it. Its safe if ingested, and Gemini will definitely lick.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Apple cider vinegar  is ACV, the mother is the  acid fermentation  ....kind of looks like a ball of fog in the bottle.


Yep, if it is clear like regular vinegar, it doesn't have the Mother.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2020)

You can pour ACV with the mother into a jug of the clear AVC and it will then have the mother.


----------

